# Corgi Mix??



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

We are fostering a 16-18 wk. old pup. He has switched owners a few times before he got into foster care with us. His original owners stated he was a schnauzer/cocker spaniel mix but I don't see that at all. I would love your feedback on what he might be. He weights about 11 lbs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Those front legs scream corgi to me. 
I see no schnauzer whatsoever, but I definately see Corgi, and lots of it. 
No idea what he could be mixed with though.
SUCH a cutie. thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Definitely Corgi, and maybe a spaniel of some kind. But ooooooooh so cute!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

yea i definitely see a cocker spaniel and corgi.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable! I can't believe he's switched owners several times already at such an early age. What is wrong with people that they can't get a puppy and then actually KEEP the puppy!!!! I'm afraid if I were in your shoes he'd end up being the new addition to our family....he's toooo cute!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, he's adorable!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cutie! I'm guessing corgi/cocker spaniel mix


----------



## ManaSpirit (Mar 7, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> What a cutie! I'm guessing corgi/cocker spaniel mix


yeah ... that's what i'm thinking too. :smile:


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think he is part Cute with a dash of Adorable... lol


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

In a couple of hours I will be driving my cute little boy to Columbia, MO where I will meet someone from Golden Retriever rescue and they will drive him to St. Louis. He will be fostered there with a litter of Golden Retriver puppies. I do not see G.R. in him but several other people do. He was the runt of the litter, could that explain the shorter legs? Either way, it has been a wonderful experience and I am glad I saved him from the perils of Craigslists cast-offs. 

I'll sure miss him. In the last 12 days he has learned so much and our favorite thing to do is play fetch. It is so stinkin cute to watch him retrieve that ball and bring it back to me. I'll am sure I will be holding onto my GSD, Jody and my non fur kids extra tight for a few days.


----------

